# Problem z kompilacją strigi

## canis_lupus

W związku z przejsciem KDE 4 do gałęzi stabilnej postanowiłem zainstalować. Jednym z pakietów do instalacji jest app-misc/strigi-0.7.0, które podczas kompilacji pluje:

```

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking strigi-0.7.0.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.0/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.0/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.0/work/strigi-0.7.0 ...

 * Applying strigi-0.6.4-gcc44.patch ...                                  [ ok ]

 * Applying strigi-0.6.5-gcc4.4-missing-headers.patch ...                 [ ok ]

 * Applying strigi-disable_java.patch ...                                 [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.0/work/strigi-0.7.0 ...

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.0/work/strigi-0.7.0_build"

cmake -C /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.0/temp/gentoo_common_config.cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr -DENABLE_EXPAT=OFF -DENABLE_POLLING=ON -DFORCE_DEPS=ON -DENABLE_CPPUNIT=OFF -DENABLE_REGENERATEXSD=OFF -DENABLE_clucene=ON -DENABLE_CLUCENE=ON -DENABLE_Clucene=ON -DENABLE_dbus=ON -DENABLE_DBUS=ON -DENABLE_Dbus=ON -DENABLE_EXIV2=ON -DENABLE_fam=ON -DENABLE_FAM=ON -DENABLE_Fam=ON -DENABLE_hyperestraier=OFF -DENABLE_HYPERESTRAIER=OFF -DENABLE_Hyperestraier=OFF -DENABLE_inotify=OFF -DENABLE_INOTIFY=OFF -DENABLE_Inotify=OFF -DENABLE_LOG4CXX=OFF -DENABLE_DBUS=ON -DENABLE_qt4=ON -DENABLE_QT4=ON -DENABLE_Qt4=ON -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Gentoo -DCMAKE_INSTALL_DO_STRIP=OFF -DCMAKE_USER_MAKE_RULES_OVERRIDE=/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.0/temp/gentoo_rules.cmake /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.0/work/strigi-0.7.0

loading initial cache file /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.0/temp/gentoo_common_config.cmake

-- The C compiler identification is GNU

-- The CXX compiler identification is GNU

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/lib/ccache/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/lib/ccache/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -- works

-- Detecting C compiler ABI info

-- Detecting C compiler ABI info - done

-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/lib/ccache/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/lib/ccache/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -- works

-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info

-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info - done

-- Found ZLIB: /lib/libz.so

-- Found BZip2: /lib/libbz2.so

-- Looking for BZ2_bzCompressInit in /lib/libbz2.so

-- Looking for BZ2_bzCompressInit in /lib/libbz2.so - found

-- Looking for include files CMAKE_HAVE_PTHREAD_H

-- Looking for include files CMAKE_HAVE_PTHREAD_H - found

-- Looking for pthread_create in pthreads

-- Looking for pthread_create in pthreads - not found

-- Looking for pthread_create in pthread

-- Looking for pthread_create in pthread - found

-- Found Threads: TRUE

-- Performing Test ICONV_SECOND_ARGUMENT_IS_CONST

-- Performing Test ICONV_SECOND_ARGUMENT_IS_CONST - Failed

-- Found Iconv: /usr/lib/libc.so

** Expat is disabled. No support for XML via Expat

-- WARNING: you are using the obsolete 'PKGCONFIG' macro use FindPkgConfig

-- Found LibXml2: /usr/bin/libxml2.so

-- Found CLucene library: /usr/lib/libclucene.so

-- Found CLucene include dir: /usr/include

-- Found CLucene library dir: /usr/lib

-- Found CLucene: /usr/lib/libclucene.so

** CLucene is found. Support for CLucene backend is enabled

** HyperEstraier is disabled. No support for HyperEstraier backend

** SQLite is disabled. No support for SQLite backend

-- WARNING: you are using the obsolete 'PKGCONFIG' macro use FindPkgConfig

-- Found Exiv2 release >= 0.12

-- Found Exiv2: /usr/lib/libexiv2.so

** Exiv2 is found. Support for indexing of EXIF/IPTC metadata is enabled

-- Looking for Q_WS_X11

-- Looking for Q_WS_X11 - found

-- Looking for Q_WS_WIN

-- Looking for Q_WS_WIN - not found.

-- Looking for Q_WS_QWS

-- Looking for Q_WS_QWS - not found.

-- Looking for Q_WS_MAC

-- Looking for Q_WS_MAC - not found.

-- Found Qt-Version 4.5.2

-- Looking for XOpenDisplay in /usr/lib/libX11.so;/usr/lib/libXext.so

-- Looking for XOpenDisplay in /usr/lib/libX11.so;/usr/lib/libXext.so - found

-- Looking for gethostbyname

-- Looking for gethostbyname - found

-- Looking for connect

-- Looking for connect - found

-- Looking for remove

-- Looking for remove - found

-- Looking for shmat

-- Looking for shmat - found

-- Looking for IceConnectionNumber in ICE

-- Looking for IceConnectionNumber in ICE - found

-- Found X11: /usr/lib/libX11.so

** Qt4 is found. Support for Qt4 GUI client is enabled

-- WARNING: you are using the obsolete 'PKGCONFIG' macro use FindPkgConfig

-- Found dbus-1 release >= 1.0

** DBus-1 is found. Support for DBus interface in Strigi daemon is enabled

** Log4cxx is disabled. No support for advanced logging

-- Found Gamin: good choice, it's better then FAM

-- Found FAM (provided by Gamin): /usr/lib/libfam.so

** FAM is found. Support for efficient file change monitoring system is enabled

-- Looking for dlopen in dl

-- Looking for dlopen in dl - found

-- Looking for dlopen

-- Looking for dlopen - not found

-- Performing Test __STRIGI_HAVE_GCC_VISIBILITY

-- Performing Test __STRIGI_HAVE_GCC_VISIBILITY - Success

** CppUnit is disabled. No support for Strigi unit tests

-- Looking for C++ include direct.h

-- Looking for C++ include direct.h - not found

-- Looking for C++ include dirent.h

-- Looking for C++ include dirent.h - found

-- Looking for C++ include dlfcn.h

-- Looking for C++ include dlfcn.h - found

-- Looking for C++ include ndir.h

-- Looking for C++ include ndir.h - not found

-- Looking for C++ include stddef.h

-- Looking for C++ include stddef.h - found

-- Looking for C++ include sys/dir.h

-- Looking for C++ include sys/dir.h - found

-- Looking for C++ include sys/ndir.h

-- Looking for C++ include sys/ndir.h - not found

-- Looking for C++ include windows.h

-- Looking for C++ include windows.h - not found

-- Looking for C++ include socket.h

-- Looking for C++ include socket.h - not found

-- Looking for C++ include sys/socket.h

-- Looking for C++ include sys/socket.h - found

-- Looking for C++ include sys/types.h

-- Looking for C++ include sys/types.h - found

-- Looking for C++ include unistd.h

-- Looking for C++ include unistd.h - found

-- Looking for C++ include stdint.h

-- Looking for C++ include stdint.h - found

-- Looking for C++ include regex.h

-- Looking for C++ include regex.h - found

-- Looking for include files HAVE_STRINGS_H

-- Looking for include files HAVE_STRINGS_H - found

-- Looking for fchdir

-- Looking for fchdir - found

-- Looking for gettimeofday

-- Looking for gettimeofday - found

-- Looking for isblank

-- Looking for isblank - found

-- Looking for mkstemp

-- Looking for mkstemp - found

-- Looking for nanosleep

-- Looking for nanosleep - found

-- Looking for setenv

-- Looking for setenv - found

-- Looking for strcasecmp

-- Looking for strcasecmp - found

-- Looking for strcasestr

-- Looking for strcasestr - found

-- Looking for strlwr

-- Looking for strlwr - not found

-- Looking for strncasecmp

-- Looking for strncasecmp - found

-- Check for ANSI scope

-- Check for ANSI scope - found

-- Check size of int8_t

-- Check size of int8_t - done

-- Check size of uint8_t

-- Check size of uint8_t - done

-- Check size of int16_t

-- Check size of int16_t - done

-- Check size of uint16_t

-- Check size of uint16_t - done

-- Check size of int32_t

-- Check size of int32_t - done

-- Check size of uint32_t

-- Check size of uint32_t - done

-- Check size of int64_t

-- Check size of int64_t - done

-- Check size of uint64_t

-- Check size of uint64_t - done

-- Check size of char

-- Check size of char - done

-- Check size of short

-- Check size of short - done

-- Check size of int

-- Check size of int - done

-- Check size of long

-- Check size of long - done

-- Check size of long long

-- Check size of long long - done

-- Check size of size_t

-- Check size of size_t - done

-- Check size of ssize_t

-- Check size of ssize_t - done

-- Check size of uint

-- Check size of uint - done

-- Check size of intptr_t

-- Check size of intptr_t - done

-- Check size of socklen_t

-- Check size of socklen_t - done

-- Looking for connect in socket

-- Looking for connect in socket - not found

-- FAM support enabled (using Gamin)

-- polling support enabled

-- dbus support enabled

-- Found Perl: /usr/bin/perl

-- /usr/lib - /usr

-- <<< Gentoo configuration >>>

Build type: Gentoo

Install path: /usr

-- Configuring done

-- Generating done

-- Build files have been written to: /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.0/work/strigi-0.7.0_build

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.0/work/strigi-0.7.0 ...

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.0/work/strigi-0.7.0_build"

make -j5 -s

Scanning dependencies of target xmlstream

Scanning dependencies of target streams

Scanning dependencies of target testpt

Scanning dependencies of target grepindexer

Scanning dependencies of target grepindex

[  0%] [  1%] Building CXX object src/xsd/CMakeFiles/xmlstream.dir/xsdparser/libxmlstream.cpp.o

[  2%] Building CXX object src/streams/CMakeFiles/testpt.dir/testpt.cpp.o

Building CXX object src/dummyindexer/CMakeFiles/grepindex.dir/grepindexmanager.cpp.o

[  2%] Building CXX object src/dummyindexer/CMakeFiles/grepindexer.dir/grepindexreader.cpp.o

[  2%] Building CXX object src/streams/CMakeFiles/testpt.dir/processinputstream.cpp.o

Linking CXX static library libgrepindex.a

[  3%] Building CXX object src/xsd/CMakeFiles/xmlstream.dir/xsdparser/xmlstream.cpp.o

[  3%] [  3%] Building CXX object src/dummyindexer/CMakeFiles/grepindexer.dir/grepindexmanager.cpp.o

Built target grepindex

Scanning dependencies of target searchclient

Linking CXX static library libxmlstream.a

/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.0/work/strigi-0.7.0/src/streams/processinputstream.cpp: In member function 'void Strigi::ProcessInputStream::runCmd()':

/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.0/work/strigi-0.7.0/src/streams/processinputstream.cpp:125: warning: ignoring return value of 'int pipe(int*)', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.0/work/strigi-0.7.0/src/streams/processinputstream.cpp: In member function 'void Strigi::ProcessInputStream::runCmdWithInput()':

/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.0/work/strigi-0.7.0/src/streams/processinputstream.cpp:154: warning: ignoring return value of 'int pipe(int*)', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.0/work/strigi-0.7.0/src/streams/processinputstream.cpp:155: warning: ignoring return value of 'int pipe(int*)', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

[  3%] Building CXX object src/streams/CMakeFiles/streams.dir/archivereader.cpp.o

Linking CXX executable testpt

[  4%] Building CXX object src/daemon/CMakeFiles/searchclient.dir/socketclient.cpp.o

[  4%] [  5%] Building CXX object src/dummyindexer/CMakeFiles/grepindexer.dir/grepindexwriter.cpp.o

Built target xmlstream

[  5%] Building CXX object src/daemon/CMakeFiles/searchclient.dir/asyncsocket.cpp.o

Linking CXX static library libgrepindexer.a

[  5%] Building CXX object src/daemon/CMakeFiles/searchclient.dir/asyncsocketclient.cpp.o

[  5%] Generating moc_filterwidget.cxx

[  5%] [  6%] [  6%] Built target testpt

Built target grepindexer

Building CXX object src/streams/CMakeFiles/streams.dir/archiveentrycache.cpp.o

[  6%] [  6%] Generating moc_strigidbus.cxx

Building CXX object src/streams/CMakeFiles/streams.dir/listinginprogress.cpp.o

Scanning dependencies of target filterwidget

Linking CXX shared library libsearchclient.so

[  6%] [  6%] Building CXX object src/streams/CMakeFiles/streams.dir/arinputstream.cpp.o

Generating moc_strigiasyncclient.cxx

[  7%] Building CXX object src/streams/CMakeFiles/streams.dir/base64inputstream.cpp.o

[  7%] Building CXX object src/searchclient/filterwidget/CMakeFiles/filterwidget.dir/filterwidget.cpp.o

[  7%] [  7%] Building CXX object src/streams/CMakeFiles/streams.dir/bz2inputstream.cpp.o

Built target searchclient

Scanning dependencies of target dbuscpp

Scanning dependencies of target eventlistener

Scanning dependencies of target strigiqtdbusclient

[  7%] Building CXX object src/streams/CMakeFiles/streams.dir/cpioinputstream.cpp.o

[  7%] [  8%] Building CXX object src/searchclient/filterwidget/CMakeFiles/filterwidget.dir/filtermodel.cpp.o

Building CXX object src/daemon/dbus/dbuscpp/CMakeFiles/dbuscpp.dir/dbushandler.cpp.o

[  9%] Building CXX object src/streams/CMakeFiles/streams.dir/dataeventinputstream.cpp.o

[  9%] /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.0/work/strigi-0.7.0/src/daemon/dbus/dbuscpp/dbushandler.cpp: In constructor 'DBusHandler::DBusHandler()':

/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.0/work/strigi-0.7.0/src/daemon/dbus/dbuscpp/dbushandler.cpp:39: warning: ignoring return value of 'int pipe(int*)', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.0/work/strigi-0.7.0/src/daemon/dbus/dbuscpp/dbushandler.cpp: In constructor 'DBusHandler::DBusHandler()':

/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.0/work/strigi-0.7.0/src/daemon/dbus/dbuscpp/dbushandler.cpp:39: warning: ignoring return value of 'int pipe(int*)', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.0/work/strigi-0.7.0/src/daemon/dbus/dbuscpp/dbushandler.cpp: In constructor 'DBusHandler::DBusHandler()':

/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.0/work/strigi-0.7.0/src/daemon/dbus/dbuscpp/dbushandler.cpp:39: warning: ignoring return value of 'int pipe(int*)', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

Building CXX object src/daemon/eventlistener/CMakeFiles/eventlistener.dir/event.cpp.o

[ 10%] Building CXX object src/daemon/dbus/dbuscpp/CMakeFiles/dbuscpp.dir/dbusmessagereader.cpp.o

[ 10%] Building CXX object src/streams/CMakeFiles/streams.dir/dostime.cpp.o

[ 10%] Building CXX object src/searchclient/filterwidget/CMakeFiles/filterwidget.dir/moc_filterwidget.cxx.o

[ 10%] Building CXX object src/streams/CMakeFiles/streams.dir/encodinginputstream.cpp.o

[ 10%] Building CXX object src/daemon/eventlistener/CMakeFiles/eventlistener.dir/eventlistenerqueue.cpp.o

[ 10%] Building CXX object src/daemon/dbus/dbuscpp/CMakeFiles/dbuscpp.dir/dbusmessagewriter.cpp.o

[ 11%] [ 11%] Building CXX object src/searchclient/qtdbus/CMakeFiles/strigiqtdbusclient.dir/strigiasyncclient.cpp.o

Building CXX object src/streams/CMakeFiles/streams.dir/fileinputstream.cpp.o

[ 12%] Building CXX object src/daemon/eventlistener/CMakeFiles/eventlistener.dir/pollinglistener.cpp.o

Linking CXX static library libfilterwidget.a

[ 13%] Building CXX object src/daemon/dbus/dbuscpp/CMakeFiles/dbuscpp.dir/dbusobjectcallhandler.cpp.o

[ 13%] [ 13%] Building CXX object src/streams/CMakeFiles/streams.dir/filestreamopener.cpp.o

Built target filterwidget

Scanning dependencies of target xesam

[ 13%] Linking CXX static library libdbuscpp.a

Building CXX object src/daemon/eventlistener/CMakeFiles/eventlistener.dir/fslistener.cpp.o

[ 14%] [ 14%] Building CXX object src/daemon/xesam/CMakeFiles/xesam.dir/xesamlivesearchinterface.cpp.o

Building CXX object src/searchclient/qtdbus/CMakeFiles/strigiqtdbusclient.dir/strigiclient.cpp.o

[ 14%] [ 14%] Built target dbuscpp

Building CXX object src/streams/CMakeFiles/streams.dir/gzipcompressstream.cpp.o

Scanning dependencies of target filterwidgettest

[ 15%] [ 16%] Building CXX object src/searchclient/filterwidget/CMakeFiles/filterwidgettest.dir/filterwidgettest.cpp.o

Building CXX object src/streams/CMakeFiles/streams.dir/gzipinputstream.cpp.o

[ 16%] Building CXX object src/daemon/xesam/CMakeFiles/xesam.dir/xesamlivesearch.cpp.o

[ 16%] Building CXX object src/daemon/eventlistener/CMakeFiles/eventlistener.dir/famlistener.cpp.o

[ 16%] Building CXX object src/streams/CMakeFiles/streams.dir/inputstreamreader.cpp.o

Linking CXX static library libeventlistener.a

/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.0/work/strigi-0.7.0/src/daemon/xesam/xesamlivesearch.cpp: In member function 'virtual std::string XesamLiveSearch::NewSession()':

/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.0/work/strigi-0.7.0/src/daemon/xesam/xesamlivesearch.cpp:56: warning: ignoring return value of 'int mkstemp(char*)', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

[ 16%] [ 17%] Building CXX object src/daemon/xesam/CMakeFiles/xesam.dir/xesamsession.cpp.o

Building CXX object src/searchclient/qtdbus/CMakeFiles/strigiqtdbusclient.dir/strigidbus.cpp.o

Linking CXX executable filterwidgettest

[ 18%] Building CXX object src/streams/CMakeFiles/streams.dir/kmpsearcher.cpp.o

[ 18%] Built target eventlistener

Scanning dependencies of target newdaemon

[ 19%] Building CXX object src/daemon/xesam/CMakeFiles/xesam.dir/xesamsearch.cpp.o

[ 19%] Building C object src/streams/CMakeFiles/streams.dir/lzma/LzmaDec.c.o

[ 19%] Building CXX object src/daemon/queue/CMakeFiles/newdaemon.dir/main.cpp.o

[ 19%] Building CXX object src/streams/CMakeFiles/streams.dir/lzmainputstream.cpp.o

Linking CXX static library libxesam.a

[ 19%] Building CXX object src/searchclient/qtdbus/CMakeFiles/strigiqtdbusclient.dir/strigitypes.cpp.o

[ 20%] Building CXX object src/daemon/queue/CMakeFiles/newdaemon.dir/jobqueue.cpp.o

[ 21%] Building CXX object src/streams/CMakeFiles/streams.dir/mailinputstream.cpp.o

[ 21%] [ 21%] Built target xesam

Built target filterwidgettest

[ 21%] Building CXX object src/searchclient/qtdbus/CMakeFiles/strigiqtdbusclient.dir/moc_strigiasyncclient.cxx.o

Scanning dependencies of target dbustest

[ 21%] [ 21%] Building CXX object src/streams/CMakeFiles/streams.dir/oleinputstream.cpp.o

Building CXX object src/daemon/dbus/CMakeFiles/dbustest.dir/dbustest.cpp.o

Linking CXX executable newdaemon

/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.0/work/strigi-0.7.0/src/daemon/dbus/dbustest.cpp: In function 'void* serverthread(void*)':

/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.0/work/strigi-0.7.0/src/daemon/dbus/dbustest.cpp:41: warning: ignoring return value of 'int pipe(int*)', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

Linking CXX executable dbustest

[ 21%] [ 22%] Building CXX object src/streams/CMakeFiles/streams.dir/rpminputstream.cpp.o

Building CXX object src/searchclient/qtdbus/CMakeFiles/strigiqtdbusclient.dir/moc_strigidbus.cxx.o

[ 23%] Building CXX object src/streams/CMakeFiles/streams.dir/sdfinputstream.cpp.o

[ 23%] Built target newdaemon

[ 23%] Generating metadataproperties.cpp, metadataproperties.h, metadatapropertiestest.cpp

[ 23%] [ 23%] Building CXX object src/streams/CMakeFiles/streams.dir/stringterminatedsubstream.cpp.o

Built target dbustest

[ 23%] Building CXX object src/streams/CMakeFiles/streams.dir/subinputstream.cpp.o

[ 23%] Generating strigidaemonconfiguration.cpp, strigidaemonconfiguration.h, strigidaemonconfigurationtest.cpp

[ 24%] Building CXX object src/streams/CMakeFiles/streams.dir/substreamproviderprovider.cpp.o

[ 24%] Scanning dependencies of target strigidaemonconfiguration

Building CXX object src/streams/CMakeFiles/streams.dir/tarinputstream.cpp.o

Scanning dependencies of target metadataproperties

[ 25%] Building CXX object src/xsd/CMakeFiles/metadataproperties.dir/metadataproperties.cpp.o

[ 25%] Building CXX object src/xsd/CMakeFiles/strigidaemonconfiguration.dir/strigidaemonconfiguration.cpp.o

Linking CXX static library libstrigidaemonconfiguration.a

Linking CXX shared library libstrigiqtdbusclient.so

[ 25%] [ 25%] Built target strigidaemonconfiguration

Scanning dependencies of target cmdlinestrigi

Building CXX object src/streams/CMakeFiles/streams.dir/textutils.cpp.o

Linking CXX static library libmetadataproperties.a

[ 26%] Building CXX object src/streams/CMakeFiles/streams.dir/zipinputstream.cpp.o

[ 26%] Building CXX object src/searchclient/CMakeFiles/cmdlinestrigi.dir/cmdlinestrigi.cpp.o

[ 26%] Building CXX object src/streams/CMakeFiles/streams.dir/processinputstream.cpp.o

[ 26%] Linking CXX executable cmdlinestrigi

Built target metadataproperties

[ 26%] Building CXX object src/streams/CMakeFiles/streams.dir/strigi/compat.cpp.o

Scanning dependencies of target daemonconfigurator

/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.0/work/strigi-0.7.0/src/streams/processinputstream.cpp: In member function 'void Strigi::ProcessInputStream::runCmd()':

/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.0/work/strigi-0.7.0/src/streams/processinputstream.cpp:125: warning: ignoring return value of 'int pipe(int*)', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.0/work/strigi-0.7.0/src/streams/processinputstream.cpp: In member function 'void Strigi::ProcessInputStream::runCmdWithInput()':

/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.0/work/strigi-0.7.0/src/streams/processinputstream.cpp:154: warning: ignoring return value of 'int pipe(int*)', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.0/work/strigi-0.7.0/src/streams/processinputstream.cpp:155: warning: ignoring return value of 'int pipe(int*)', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

[ 27%] Building CXX object src/streams/CMakeFiles/streams.dir/strigi/fnmatch.cpp.o

[ 27%] Built target strigiqtdbusclient

[ 27%] Building CXX object src/streams/CMakeFiles/streams.dir/strigi/stgdirent.cpp.o

[ 27%] [ 27%] Generating dbusclientinterface.h, dbusclientinterface.cpp

[ 27%] Built target cmdlinestrigi

[ 28%] Building CXX object src/daemon/CMakeFiles/daemonconfigurator.dir/daemonconfigurator.cpp.o

Generating moc_strigiasyncwidget.cxx

Scanning dependencies of target strigiqtdbustest

[ 28%] Generating dbustestinterface.h, dbustestinterface.cpp

Linking CXX shared library libstreams.so

[ 29%] Generating dbusxesamlivesearchinterface.h, dbusxesamlivesearchinterface.cpp

[ 30%] Scanning dependencies of target dbusserver

Building CXX object src/searchclient/qtdbus/CMakeFiles/strigiqtdbustest.dir/strigiqtdbustest.cpp.o

Scanning dependencies of target strigiasynctest

[ 30%] Built target streams

Scanning dependencies of target oletest

[ 30%] Building CXX object src/daemon/dbus/CMakeFiles/dbusserver.dir/testinterface.cpp.o

[ 30%] Building CXX object src/streams/CMakeFiles/oletest.dir/oletest.cpp.o

Linking CXX executable strigiqtdbustest

[ 31%] [ 32%] Building CXX object src/searchclient/qtdbus/CMakeFiles/strigiasynctest.dir/strigiasynctest.cpp.o

Building CXX object src/daemon/dbus/CMakeFiles/dbusserver.dir/dbusserver.cpp.o

Linking CXX executable oletest

[ 32%] Building CXX object src/daemon/dbus/CMakeFiles/dbusserver.dir/dbusserialization.cpp.o

[ 32%] Built target strigiqtdbustest

[ 32%] Building CXX object src/daemon/dbus/CMakeFiles/dbusserver.dir/dbustestinterface.cpp.o

[ 32%] Built target oletest

[ 32%] Building CXX object src/searchclient/qtdbus/CMakeFiles/strigiasynctest.dir/strigiasyncwidget.cpp.o

[ 32%] Building CXX object src/searchclient/qtdbus/CMakeFiles/strigiasynctest.dir/moc_strigiasyncwidget.cxx.o

[ 33%] Scanning dependencies of target pdfstream

Building CXX object src/daemon/dbus/CMakeFiles/dbusserver.dir/dbusxesamlivesearchinterface.cpp.o

[ 33%] Building CXX object src/streams/pdf/CMakeFiles/pdfstream.dir/pdfparser.cpp.o

/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.0/work/strigi-0.7.0/src/streams/pdf/pdfparser.cpp: In member function 'virtual Strigi::StreamStatus PdfParser::DefaultStreamHandler::handle(Strigi::StreamBase<char>*)':

/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.0/work/strigi-0.7.0/src/streams/pdf/pdfparser.cpp:621: warning: ignoring return value of 'size_t fwrite(const void*, size_t, size_t, FILE*)', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

[ 33%] Linking CXX static library libpdfstream.a

Building CXX object src/daemon/dbus/CMakeFiles/dbusserver.dir/dbusclientinterface.cpp.o

Scanning dependencies of target archivecat

[ 33%] Built target pdfstream

Linking CXX executable strigiasynctest

Scanning dependencies of target metadatapropertiestest

[ 33%] [ 33%] make[2]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/bin/libxml2.so', needed by `src/xsd/metadatapropertiestest'.  Stop.

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

Building CXX object src/xsd/CMakeFiles/metadatapropertiestest.dir/metadatapropertiestest.cpp.o

Building CXX object src/archivereader/CMakeFiles/archivecat.dir/archivecat.cpp.o

Linking CXX static library libdbusserver.a

Linking CXX executable archivecat

[ 33%] make[1]: *** [src/xsd/CMakeFiles/metadatapropertiestest.dir/all] Error 2

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

Built target dbusserver

[ 33%] Built target archivecat

[ 33%] Built target strigiasynctest

Linking CXX static library libdaemonconfigurator.a

[ 33%] Built target daemonconfigurator

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: app-misc/strigi-0.7.0 failed:

 *   Make failed!

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3062:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line  786:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *   environment, line  867:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-misc/strigi-0.7.0',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-misc/strigi-0.7.0'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.0/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.0/work/strigi-0.7.0'

 * Messages for package app-misc/strigi-0.7.0:

 * ERROR: app-misc/strigi-0.7.0 failed:

 *   Make failed!

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3062:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line  786:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *   environment, line  867:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-misc/strigi-0.7.0',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-misc/strigi-0.7.0'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.0/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.0/work/strigi-0.7.0'

```

emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.7.1 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.30-tuxonice-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-tuxonice-r4-i686-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_4000+-with-gentoo-2.0.0

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 20 Oct 2009 06:00:01 +0000

distcc 3.1 i686-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mmmx -m3dnow -g0 -march=k8 -pipe -s -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5

/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /

etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mmmx -m3dnow -g0 -march=k8 -pipe -s -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="-j3"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages news nodoc noinfo parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orph

ans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ "

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--hash-style=gnu"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j5 -s"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS="bzip2"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS="-9"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfi

les --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amr audiofile bash-completion bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups dbu                                s dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode evdev exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac foomaticdb fortran ftp gif gimp gstreamer hal iconv imlib isdnlog java javascript                                 jikes jpeg jpeg2k kde lame laptop latex lcms libnotify lmsensors mad matroska mikmod mime mmx mmxext modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap musepack n                                curses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl sessi                                on smp sndfile spell spl sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg symlink sysfs tcpd theora threads thunar tiff truetype unicode usb v4l vcd vdpau                                 vorbis win32codecs wmp x264 x86 xine xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0 emu10k" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshar                                e dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODU                                LES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owne                                r authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logi                                o mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboar                                d mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="                                nvidia"

```

----------

## dziadu

Tu coś jest schrzanione:

```
[ 33%] [ 33%] make[2]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/bin/libxml2.so', needed by `src/xsd/metadatapropertiestest'.  Stop.
```

Strigi ma w depsach libxml2. Przekompiluj ten pakiet i przeładuj środowsko:

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

i spróbuj jeszcze raz ze strigi.

----------

## canis_lupus

Nie pomogło. Co gorsza, na laptopie (intel), dzieje się to samo.

----------

